# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية برنامج شاهد اغلب القنوات الرياضية

## Fannan1

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شاهد اغلب القنوات الرياضية  ومنها قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية 
المشفرة بما فيها قنواتها عالية الجودة  HD
مع هذا الباتش 
فك الضغط عن الملف ثم  اضغط على الباتش المسمى  Live
واكتب رقم القناة كما موضح في الاسفل داخل الصورة المرفقة
ثم اضغط ENTER من لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بجهازك  ملاحظة هامة  تحذير الارقام  من 69 الى 73 دعك منها
نحن لا نتحمل اي مسؤلية ان فقدت حسابك على الفيسبوك او اليوتوب 
وذالك لمحاولتك الدخول الى احدى صفحاتك الشخصية من داخل البرنامج والعلامة الحمراء توضح ذالك فقط استمتع بالقنوات   وهذ صورة لقناة الجزيرة الرياضية عالية الجودة HD

----------


## brito555

Merci

----------


## kahkahabdo

Merci

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

بارك الله فيك

----------


## 123456

la;,مشكووووووووووور

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على البرنماج

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salama32

merci

----------


## said aghbala

allah irdi 3lik

----------


## abdo37

esperant que ça fonctionne toujours  :Wink:  non les versions precedentes

----------


## abdel23

chokran jazilan

----------


## anouar

Merci

----------


## elnahas1975

chokran jazilan

----------


## iTRi1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## حاتم2008

*مشكووووووووووووور يا غالي*

----------


## kharbouch

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mouza12000

merci

----------


## bugme

بارك الله فيك

----------


## rodwan

بارك الله فيك

----------


## fares

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## tarek1974

منور هلبه هلبه

----------


## ياسمين الشامي

شكراً

----------


## medometo76

greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat

----------

